# Jan-mod, or the worlds most expensive Mamod?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:

Is it a Jane, Janet or Mamod?!?!    All I can tell you is follow these steps if you like Mamods and costs are NO concern!

A year ago, I started rebuilding the old Mamod I have owned well over 25 yers now.  After a few bumps in the road, I have it together, and "done" apart from a few cosmetic modifications.

So starting with a Mamod SL3 loco, part of a RS3 set, we have added:

Sidestreet Bannerworks: meths/alcohol burner (modified to clear the new wheels).  Bought this in the 1980s.

Roundhouse: Lubricator

PPS: Wheels, gaskets and a replacement safety (since sold when new boiler bought)

IP Engineering: Boiler (with top up, safety and regulator), cylinders, frame spacer and bufferbeams/couplings.

So, the only "mechanical" Mamod bits are the con rods (I am looking at replacing these) and the reverser block.

So, here are the photos, I will post them as links to allow them to be big:

Bottom of loco: 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3211/2298285475_0488496fd2_b.jpg

Here we see the Sidestreet burner (and can just make out its bottom vent).  A TIGHT fit (some cutting done) to get it in there with the PPS wheel nuts.   Note washers to get the nuts tight due to the thinner Mamod frame. Moved the old frame brace forward, seems to work, less frame flex. Roundhouse lubricator means a good oil supply, something the O ring pistons really like. 

Footplate:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3166/2298283905_994ba831f9_b.jpg

Footplate view, the stinking camera is more interested in focusing on the fruit than the loco tho.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif  The Roundhouse lubricator is the big change since last time when I trial fitted the IP one there.  That means three lubricators in the history of this loco, the Sidestreet/Van Dort one in the dome had the smallest capacity of all.
Filler neck for the burner can be seen.   

Side view:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3198/2299078196_38e12ba778_b.jpg

I made the mistake of painting all the black bits before assmebly (tear down, re assemby, tear down...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif) and many need touched up now.  The maroon Mamod tin does have the occasional bubble here and there, the thing really needs a respray.  A few more cosmetic bits are to be done too, maybe some sand pots, nameplates, rails, etc.

It has been run in a couple times now and one minor leak fixed (the O ring between the feed pipe and the reverser is MUCH better thanks to some leftover expensive Toyota high temp sump sealer) and seems to get better with each run.  I re-packed my wicks with the orginal SS material, following the guidance from Roundhouse.  It fires VERY quickly now.

Conclusions....Expensive, yes? Wobbly pistons, yes, but the cheapest way for a "scale" 16mm loco here in the US.  Would a new Janet been cheaper, yes.  More fun?  Dunno.  But I still plan on getting a Janet unless another "cheap" Mamod comes around that I can throw over $400 in bits at!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh well, it's the journey! Jerry


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are pleased with what you've done, Garrett, that's all that matters.

Llyn


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By llynrice on 03/02/2008 4:59 PM
If you are pleased with what you've done, Garrett, that's all that matters.

Llyn




VERY pleased.  

Had a nice afternoon here with temp above 70 and ran it for well over an hour.  The regulator gives much better control than the "all or nothing" reverser from stock.  

Now I need to get cracking with more waggons for it to pull.  Have/have on order some bits from IP and Brandbright to scratchbuild some waggons using some ideas from the drawings of GVT and Talyllyn cars.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Garret,
this sounds very familiar to me. The history of my Mamod is similar. I still have it and my ultimate goal is to race her against a real Shay at the father's day event at Roaring Camp, Felton, CA where the BAGRS live steamers build their track right near the real NG. Up to now I failed, as I could never synchronize track rights or water/fuel with the departure of the 12" to the foot train. But there will be another father's day coming up...
Regards


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HMeinhold on 03/02/2008 10:10 PM
Garret,
this sounds very familiar to me. The history of my Mamod is similar. I still have it and my ultimate goal is to race her against a real Shay at the father's day event at Roaring Camp, Felton, CA where the BAGRS live steamers build their track right near the real NG. Up to now I failed, as I could never synchronize track rights or water/fuel with the departure of the 12" to the foot train. But there will be another father's day coming up...
Regards


  

How long ago as this track installed?  I do not remember any track being there in the late 1980s or most recently in 1997....  I gotta get back to CA sometime soon I guess.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Garret,
this is the portable track of the BAGRS live steamers. It is only set up for two days during the father's day event.
Regards


----------

